# ( )  .  .

## Enter

.  . 
,   ,  ,  ,      ,  ,  .   .         ,    ,   .       ,     .       ,   .        . ,  ,    ,  ,  ,  , ...   -   ,    , ,  ,      -    .    ,   ,   ...  ,        .    ,  .     .         .       (         ).    ,      .      -            .   .           ,      ,  ,        ,  -    .      .   ,     ,  .    ,     .          ,       .  -    ,       ,            .      .    ,    ,     ,    ,    ,    ,    .      .      . ,   . ,     -  . ...    -  .
, 42 ,    ,   ,   ,    ,   ,    ,  ,  .     .   ,       ,   ,       ,  ,  ,   ,  .    ,       20       ,           ,   .    ,  ,  ...  ,                    29  2013 .  ,      .  ,        ,    -.  .

----------


## 23q

...

----------


## tayatlas

....   
     -    .       !!!   

> , 42 ,    ,   ,    ,    ,   ,     ,  ,  .      .

----------


## erazer

> *  -  * ,   ** , ,  ,      -    .

        ? , (!) -      .      -?

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## pokemon

> ...

   ?          http://www.kharkovforum.com/showthread.php?t=3226097

----------


## erazer

> .

  , -

----------


## Enter

> ? , (!) -      .

  "  ** . ,  ,    ,  ,  ,  , ..."
 :
"  -   ,    , ,  ,      -    .    ,   ,   ...
            .
** ,    .       .   

> ...

        .   ,  -  .   

> , -

    .  ""

----------


## erazer

> "  ** .

   

> :
> "  -   ,

  :
-    ""
- ** " " 
   -  -    ,  ,          -   .      ?     ? 
,   .  (,    "") -    ,     . 
 :     ,   ,  , -        -   ?
    ?   

> .  ""

  .     -      .

----------


## Lera

> -   ,

  ... "" 
        ,              ...   -..

----------


## Enter

> -  -    ,  ,          -

         ? 
,   , - , ,      .
   , ,   ,          ,       .  ,  -       (                ).   

> ,              ...   -..

   
P.S. " ,    ** "

----------


## Lera

> 

   ...     (     . 
     ?  "      ?",  "   "

----------


## Enter

> ...     (

     ?! ,            ,   , "     "?!
  ,        "     ".   

> ?  "      ?",  "   "

        ,     ,         .
 ,       .
,     ,         .       , ..     .

----------


## Lera

> ,            ,

  ...  " ",       .   

> ,        "     ".

     .  -,  -              

> ,..

  
           ,       .      ,   .
  ...   ..   ?   .    ,     " ",       .

----------


## erazer

> ? 
> ,   , - , ,      .
>    , ,   ,

   -  .          ,   .    -     .     . 
   -      .   ,  ,         . 
  :    ?         ?   

> ,       .

      ?    -        ?  
     -        (  ).   

> ,  -

   ,  ,  ,   .   ,    -  ,    -  .     -   " "?  
  -     ,    "" -     ,  ,       . .   

> P.S. " ,    ** "

    -,   ?     ,              ?      ""?    ?     ?   

> ,     ,         .
>  ,       .
> ,     ,         .       , ..     .

  ,    ,   .        ?     ,  -    ,    (      )  ..   :   -?  ,   .            ?

----------


## Lera

> ?

  ,   .        .         ,     ,   - .           (      ,     )

----------


## erazer

> ,   .        .         ,     ,   - .           (      ,     )

  , ,   ,   .

----------


## Lera

**:     

> , ,      .

       ,               ?        5-   . .     

> , ,   ,   .

     )

----------


## Enter

> -  .          ,   .    -     .

     ,   " "    .    . "",    , - -,     .   

> ,  ,

   .   

> ?
>     ?    -        ?

   , -      .           ,        , .        .   

> ""?    ?     ?

    ,     :
"   ,      .      -            .   .           ,      ,  , ** "   

> ,    ,   .        ?     ,  -    ,    (      )  ..

   ,        .             ,   ,     . ,   ,         ?!   

> ,

    .     .       ,    .       , ,  ,     ,    . 
,        ,  Lera  erazer,     : "   ,   ,    40 , .        ,    , -    ".

----------


## Lera

> ,   " "    .    .

  ... __  .   , ,    - .    .  ,  -      .
   ,  .   

> .     .

  , .         ( )       (
   ?   ?   ? (  ,     )
   "",     :  ""..  ,  . ? .   ,      ... 
 , ,    "-,  - ,   ",  " .." 
 , ,    ,    , . ...  -  .      ,        ?

----------


## erazer

> ,   " "    .    . "",    , - -,     .

  ,         -     .        ""        -     .   

> .

     

> ,        , .        .

   .
   - ? .  ,        . 
 "" -      ,       -    .   

> ,     :

       -       .      .   .   -    .   

> ,        .

            .          ,        . .   

> ,   ,         ?!

       -      ,   , :
-      -     ()
-    ..         
-        *-         *  
:             -              ?     ,  ?    

> .

   , .     .     .   

> ,        ,  Lera  erazer,     : "   ,   ,    40 , .        ,    , -    ".

           ,        .                 -       .  
p.s.   :     (  )     ,           -      .

----------


## Enter

> p.s.   :     (  )     ,           -      .

   "  "      .

----------


## 23q

> .     -      .

   ,  5   ,  .

----------


## erazer

> "  "      .

         .  ,     .   

> ,  5   ,  .

        .    ,    ...        -   .   

> ,  5   ,  .

        .    ,    ...        -   .

----------


## Enter

> 

  H   . :
- ,        ?
- H,   .
-      .    
    ,     .
 . :
- , ,   .    .
- H, .       ?
- , .
- ?
- -, -.   

> ,

     .    .  ,    .

----------


## SemenSemenych

.
         ,   .   ,     .
:    :      -  ,     ,  , .
 -    ,  . - .
 ,     .   ,     -, .

----------


## Lera

> ,     -, .

              (/)

----------


## SemenSemenych

.         by.       ,   .      .

----------


## 23q

-.

----------


## SemenSemenych

:    .
 -

----------


## Lera

> .        by

       ? ,  :   . ,   (  )     .  ?
  ,  , ,  " "     ,          .   

> :    .
>  -

    "" .    .

----------


## 23q

> "" .    .

     .       ,  .  **:     

> ? ,  :   . ,   (  )     .  ?
>   ,  , ,  " "     ,          .

    ,       "     "

----------


## erazer

> .    .  ,    .

   .   ,  : "            ,        " -  -  .

----------


## 23q

,    ...

----------


## erazer

> ? ,  :   . ,   (  )     .  ?

      .     -  .
      (      ) -     . 
       ( -     )    .    , .   

> ,       "     "

     .   

> ,    ...

    .     .  -     .

----------


## 23q

> .

      ,      -  ,             .

----------


## erazer

> ,      -  ,             .

  :    - - -  , -  .     , ?

----------


## 23q

*erazer*, .       ,   .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*, .       ,   .

   ,  .     : "...   *  *,    *  * -   "?      .

----------


## Lera

> .     -  .

     .           /  .  

> (      )

      ? 
   :  "_  ,     ,      ,    ,     . ,       .      - ,              ,    - .    -    100%._ " 
    .  , ,  . 
 : _ ,     -   ,    .    -,     ,  ,  _ . http://russian.rt.com/article/11488

----------


## erazer

> 

   .     ? ?...   

> .           /  .

        - -    . 
 -      (, ,  )    .     .   

> ?

   ?          .   -   .     -  ,    .

----------


## Lera

> 

  .   ""  

> .     ? ?...

  ,  ...  ..

----------


## erazer

> -,     ,  ,   [/I]. http://russian.rt.com/article/11488

   
    ""         "-"    . "        ,   .    ,  !"        . "   ?    .  ?     ,      .       .  30  . ,   ".   http://www.utro.ru/articles/2006/07/07/563426.shtml 
.  .  .   -   .  . -      .   

> .   ""

    : " "

----------


## Lera

> : " "

    ..   ? 
 . ,     ,        ...)  )

----------


## erazer

> ..   ?

   ""?     ?       ?   

> .

        -    ?   

> ,     ,        ...)  )

      " ".
        ,        -        ,    . 
 ,                .       -   .

----------


## Lera

> . -      .

   ,  ...    .   ,        _* *.   .             ,   .           .      .    .

----------


## erazer

> .

  .            ( ),     ? ,     ?         .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .           /  .

      ?    ,      ?   ,       . -   ,      

> .     ? ?...

        .
  ,    ,   ,   .
  -.        .

----------


## Lera

> ,      .

       .

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Lera*,   . ,    ,     :  ,    ?
    ?
  ,   -?
    , , ,  ,     , ,     ...
 , ,   .   .

----------


## Lera

> ?

     ,        ...  ...        

> ""?     ?

    ...)))  ..    .   http://www.newpolandexpress.pl/polis...d_from_us_.php 
,     http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-fall-ill.html   

> Lera,   . ,

    ...   ...  .) 
       ""

----------


## Ihor

> ,  ...    .   ,        _* *.   . *            ,  * .           .      .    .

  ,            ,     .       /.       ,      ..!      ,    ,     : "  " 
  ,   ?   ?       ,      
 ,   ,           ,         ,     
  ,      ,                 
 - 90%  ,      ,    ,   !   -         !

----------


## Enter

> .   ,  : "            ,        " -  -  .

       .  ,     ,    - ,  .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .       ,  .

   .      ...     ,     .
,   :      

> ,   .           .      .

  ,    .    :  , ,        ,              ,    .
         .   . : .    .                 .       .         ,          ,   ,   , ,      ,      .   ...  10 ,  ,         ,          ,      .
      .       .
   .
   ,  .        .  .      .     ,  -      .   . . ,           -  -.          -.   ,    .
, ,     ,   .      ,    ... ,,,   ,  3,    .    ,    .   

> ""

  ne obol'wajsja

----------


## Lera

> .      ..
> .

   - ,     - .       . -  ...  .

----------


## 23q

> ,   :

      .   

> - ,     - .       . -    .

    . 
,  ,       , , .    - .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> - .

  .:   ,    ?

----------

